# Second opinion requested by patient



## coultecm (May 4, 2012)

When a physician does a consultation on an inpatient who is requesting a second opinion (not ordered by physician), should I use an outpatient consultation code or an inpatient subsequent care code?


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 4, 2012)

*Not a consultation UNLESS requested by a physician*

You cannot use a consultation code UNLESS the evaluation was requested by a physician (or other qualified healthcare provider).

So you will use whichever E/M most accurately reflects the location and type of service (inpatient vs ED vs outpatient observation status).

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

